# BeyondTheVan - Kangoo micro camper conversion!!



## BeyondTheVan (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey everyone!

So I've gone from one extreme to another here... First I did Beyond... My LDV Luton conversion which I live in full time. Now I've done a micro camper for travelling. Small and economical to run, off around Europe from Friday in it!

Anyone out there, please do say hello if you spot me - I have a sexy club W on the front and back 












Video tour here (my first attempt at video making!!) BeyondTheVan - Renault Kangoo Micro Camper - YouTube
Living the dream!!!!


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 4, 2016)

lovey wee van ... is it a self build  -   nice long bed .....   looks like you have a boiler and a shower hose in there..  where is your shower tray/drain etc  ?


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 4, 2016)

Loving the  van especially the water heater what is it? It looks great.


----------



## shaunr68 (Sep 4, 2016)

Really nice conversion, well thought out use of space.  I'd like to see more detail about the solar installation and the overhead storage, looks tidy.  Any problems registering as a Motor Caravan with DVLA?


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 4, 2016)

what a briliant little van great


----------



## jeanette (Sep 4, 2016)

Brilliant little van and safe journey


----------



## BeyondTheVan (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone!

Yes it's a self build, I've almost finished!

The shower is outdoors, simple and effective for a travel van. The water heater is an LPG water heater for camping - open the back door to use it obviously! 

The solar panel is 150W bolted to the roof bars. Connected via controller to a single 135Ah leisure battery. The lockers are actually from a Kangoo car. The Kangoo Trekka and Expression both have them as standard. Bolt straight into any other Kangoo.


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 5, 2016)

brillant jobas per the other one like it


----------



## Wisewoman (Sep 5, 2016)

That's  really lovely and seems to contain everything you need  - wishing you many fantastic adventures in it! 

Melissa


----------



## Martlet (Sep 5, 2016)

*Congratulations*

A well thought out conversion.

Happy travels.

Regards,
Martlet.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice stealth wee van. A shower in such a small van? Where's the wood burner? Lol.


----------



## Beemer (Sep 5, 2016)

Neat conversion  I have only just started reading your blog of your LDV journeys.. very interesting and entertaining.. well done.


----------



## sasquatch (Sep 5, 2016)

The plans and parts list should be available for purchase! Lovely job! Great sign writing!


----------



## Bayblue (Sep 6, 2016)

What a great conversion, well done. Looks (a bit) better than my Kangoo conversion :lol-053:

Had mine for nearly a year and find it great, but its just for me. It would be "very cosy" for two (but I've had no offers as yet)

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/show-us-your-van-motorhome/53693-renault-kangoo-trekka-4x4.html 

Hope you get the same enjoyment from yours as I have had from mine.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 6, 2016)

Lovely small camper, great job done there.


----------

